# PettiBone to plow?



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Has anyone ever used a Pettibone type machine for commercial plowing?

I currently use all loaders but a family member has 4 Pettibones that just sit all winter.

They are all open cab, so I would need to buy some preman cab for it.

I am just wondering how they preform and if its even worth bothering with it, i figured I could leave them on jobs that occasionally need a big machine.

Any comments appreciated, thanks.

BTW: Its a b-66 They look older but similar to this http://www.pettibonezone.com/prod_traverse.html


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Funny that you mention that, I have a friend that has 3 Lulls just sitting around. I was wondering the same thing. I have seen one with a 3 yard bucket used before. It looked like it worked ok, but trying is believing.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

The bobcat verahandlers do well in the snow. We had a leased one last year and it worked out great. Pretty much the same thing as a pettibone or lull. Just dont put to big of a box or blade on it. 12ft or so max depending on the HP.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i use an 883 Gehl and it works fine with a 12 pusher. also use it to load salt with....btw an 883 is a 8,000 lb unit with a 4cyl john deere that weighs about 23,500


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Does anyone know if they make winter cabs for this type of machine?

All of mine are open cab, and thats no fun in the winter.

Thanks for the help so far


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

sk187;793265 said:


> Does anyone know if they make winter cabs for this type of machine?
> 
> All of mine are open cab, and thats no fun in the winter.
> 
> Thanks for the help so far


we bought our enclosure from the dealer about 8 years ago....it was basically a door with window, front glass/wiper and top glass, and a heater. also got a bucket too all for about $8000 with the labor......


----------



## GTMN (Aug 15, 2009)

Bending a boom on a telehandler could be a very costly fix... Just my .02.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Ask JD Dave, he used to plow with one I think.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i don't see how you could bend a boom plowing knock on wood......i've broke a plow box chain so far


----------

